# New Battery



## nicdicarlo (Apr 10, 2008)

I just got my new deep cycle for my TM and FF today. My question is, should I put it on a charge to ensure that it is fully charged? I'm assuming I should, I just don't want to damage it right off the bat. I'm looking to use it this weekend for the Crawdad's first post mod journey.

How often do they check/charge the deep cycles when they are on the shelves anyway? Is that necessary? Thanks for your help.


----------



## dreadinger (Apr 10, 2008)

I would put it on the charger


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2008)

I agree. 

What kind of charger? Is it a maintainer also?


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 10, 2008)

Concur, I'd put a charge on it also. I've not heard of any store checking their stock of batteries on the shelves. When I picked-up my boat after the dealer had rigged it, I took it home and put a charge on the batteries (even though they were new off the shelf) just to be sure.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 10, 2008)

Odds are it would have enough charge to make you think it was fully charged... Until you get out in the middle of the lake and your TM went dead. Put it on charge to be sure.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Apr 10, 2008)

Is there any danger in overcharging? I believe once the battery reaches full charge my charger switches to a trickle mode.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 10, 2008)

nicdicarlo said:


> Is there any danger in overcharging? I believe once the battery reaches full charge my charger switches to a trickle mode.



What type of charger are you using?


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2008)

nicdicarlo said:


> Is there any danger in overcharging? I believe once the battery reaches full charge my charger switches to a trickle mode.



Nope, If the charger is working correctly!


----------



## nicdicarlo (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks guys. The battery seems to be fully charged and the charger is working properly. By the way, I have a Nautilus charger. It doesn't have many options/functions but it seems to do well for the deep cycles. Hopefully I'll be motoring trouble free tomorrow.


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 11, 2008)

Good luck, I can't wait to hear how the new mods work out for you. Are you gonna go out at greenlane? Good luck on the fish too


----------

